# I've never had a girlfriend and I just want to die



## BurntPizza (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all. My story might be unheard of to most of you. It's going to be long. Here it is:

I'm 23, almost 24, and I've never had a girlfriend in my life. Never been even close. I thought I was a few times, until I got rejected each of those time. I literally always get rejected. And I'm good looking, so I don't really understand why girls don't want me. It hurts. I'm literally a burnt pizza. Like, burnt to ashes, inedible, bitter...

I've seen some guys post about incel/love-shyness here in the past, and that's why I decided to sign up and make this thread. Incel means someone who wants a relationship but can't obtain it. I'm personally love-shy, and I'm incel because of love-shyness (Google it). I've never kissed a girl, and I highly doubt I ever will. I decided to get it over with with an escort. Please don't tell me to wait for something "special", because I've never waited, I've always wanted to kiss a girl, but for some reason they seem to be disgusted of me or something. I've made up my mind, I'm going to do it with an escort before my 24 birthday or maybe a little while after. I'm also planning to start having monthly escort visits, since girls don't want me. At least escorts want me, and don't tell me how much of an awesome guy I am only to reject me when I ask them out. I've been trying to approach girls since 20. I was extremely awkward around girls before that due to love-shyness, so the first time I ever asked a girl out was at 20, and since then I've been rejected/ignored over 10 times. They will be over 12 soon, when I manage to gather the courage to ask out those 2 girls I met recently. It hurts. Other people are counting how many people they've kissed, and I'm left out all the time.

I have a suicide plan. I'm giving myself a few more years, maybe until 30, or maybe a few years more, since I look young for my age. If I don't get a girlfriend or do something with a girl without paying for it by then, then I'll just carry out my plan. And now of course, someone will chime in, "Just go out and do it dude! Kiss a girl if you want to!" Read above, please. It's ridiculous how this is something almost everyone takes for granted, when it's only a dream to me. Being loved for me happens only in my dreams. Literally. I've kissed about 5 girls in my dreams, and slept with maybe 3, two of them in a threesome. That's how desperate I am.

Until then, I'm working on some projects (music projects), since I happened to be born with a few useful talents, but unfortunately no girl has ever appreciated them. I was planning to carry out my plan in the next few years, but decided to postpone it so I have enough time to finish the things I'm working on, and they will be awesome, and girls will still not appreciate them and continue to reject me. Now please tell me my attitude is the reason I don't have a girlfriend. Just to clarify, this attitude was cause by the fact I've never been able to get a girlfriend.

I've had opportunities to meet girls in the past (although very few), and perhaps be in a relationship with them, but, my case of love-shyness was too severe until 20, and now I'm completely inexperienced with girls because of this. During high school I couldn't even get close to a girl due to my anxiety. It's much better now, since I can ask girls out now, but I still can't/don't know how to show them that I'm romantically interested in them. It also has to do with bad luck for me, and getting constantly rejected. Some girls (two or three) were interested in me before, but they were always taken, and one even rejected me anyway, so I question whether they really were interested or just playing with my emotions. I'm beyond emotionally devastated at this point in my life. The damage that's been done (and still being done) is irreversible.

Can anyone here relate? And please, I'm begging you, if you're going to start with the usual "Oh honey it'll happen one day, you're still young" advice, then I prefer you don't reply at all.

Thank you.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

You got past a great burden by gaining the ability to ask girls out.
I can't even approach them, therefore never had any girlfriend, let alone coitus.
How many do you ask out regularly or how many did you ask out since you got past the approaching anxiety?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Judgemental world*

never cares for individuals. Only racking the numbers. How many of the friendless, jobless, spouseless... runts / scum kill 'em... ignore 'em... let 'em suffer

Positive personal attributes ignored

group by label. Hasn't had, hasn't done. Never will. Reason is because not allowed, for undetermined logic

can't have. can't do

wha's that 'every child has a chance' theology? bollocks. throatcutters


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Life can be soloed of course.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Not that I've gotten laid either, but I think the best shot you (and I) have is to try to stop thinking so much about getting poon (and/or schlong in my case) and focus more on self-improvement. Especially of the social kind.

If you get good people will want to be around you and get humped by you.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm 28 and never had a girlfriend. I don't even care any more.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

a wise man once said "p*ssy is for worth dying for"

find a hobby or something and forget about girls, op. also listen to twitchy666 - dude gives good advice


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

At least you're a pro-active person. Asking girls out, planning on seeing hookers etc... I just sit in my room and complain about it all day. Enjoy your hookers man. You deserve it.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I didn't used to have as much trouble finding dates and girlfriends in the past. I think it boils down to not necessarily maturing enough for my age, for the most part anyway. Who knows.

I've become disenchanted with trying to live up to the expectations of most women in the dating pool these days. Seemingly everyone wants perfection and is not willing to compromise.


----------



## Sco (Aug 2, 2015)

Reading all that you said I don't know why you haven't dated anyone till now, maybe you approached the wrong persons, the moment wasn't right, don't know. I haven't been with anyone either, but because it is my decision, I am asexual, for me it was hard to turn down people I really liked.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Guys here know the pain of this isolation, and can relate.

I think the isolation makes us focus on the most potent aspects, so we dwell on sex and virginity (which is completely understandable; it really is not the norm to be a virgin in your twenties and thirties for a reason. Some will argue it is just perspective, but I would counter argue that that is the minority experience).

I don't think many people that do not experience isolation realize that we dream of the everyday things too: sitting on the couch watching a movie with a girl we care about; if you drive, her sitting next to you in your car just talking like normal people do... someone wanting to be with you.

I wish I could find this scene from my favorite show atm, "Boardwalk Empire". There is a man that has received a disfiguring facial wound during WWI... Leaving him not only horribly disfigured, but horribly isolated as well... In his Bible, he would paste magazine clippings of families doing everyday normal things, like eating supper together, playing in the yard, or even just sitting around the radio in the living room listening to the evening broadcast.

This scene is so powerful, and I think sums up our isolation perfectly. _*In his Bible*, he replaced the text with magazine clippings of living life._


----------



## BurntPizza (Sep 20, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> You got past a great burden by gaining the ability to ask girls out.
> I can't even approach them, therefore never had any girlfriend, let alone coitus.
> How many do you ask out regularly or how many did you ask out since you got past the approaching anxiety?





Orbiter said:


> You got past a great burden by gaining the ability to ask girls out.
> I can't even approach them, therefore never had any girlfriend, let alone coitus.
> How many do you ask out regularly or how many did you ask out since you got past the approaching anxiety?


Most of the girls I asked out were this year. So far I've asked out something like 10 girls or so. They all either rejected me or ignored me. It really irritates me that they get surprised when I try to express interest (which of course is not easy for me). They're like, "Wow, I'm surprised. I never felt you liked me this way. I thought we're just friends."

You could say I ask out one girl every few months. Then again I don't really have the option to just go out and approach random people, let alone that I can't even do it. So I just meet them by chance.

I don't ask them out in person though. I usually ask girls I meet for their Facebook, and then talk to them there. It's not perfect, but at least it's a solution.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

BurntPizza said:


> Most of the girls I asked out were this year. So far I've asked out something like 10 girls or so. They all either rejected me or ignored me. It really irritates me that they get surprised when I try to express interest (which of course is not easy for me). They're like, "Wow, I'm surprised. I never felt you liked me this way. I thought we're just friends."
> 
> You could say I ask out one girl every few months. Then again I don't really have the option to just go out and approach random people, let alone that I can't even do it. So I just meet them by chance.
> 
> I don't ask them out in person though. I usually ask girls I meet for their Facebook, and then talk to them there. It's not perfect, but at least it's a solution.


Yes I see, asking them online and not in person is still relatively easy.
Their reactions to your RL approaches sound pretty discouraging, how should one gain confidence like that...than again, you can't really blame yourself since you at least try.
What kind of girls do you ask out normally? Or do you just go for any girl you are interested in?


----------



## BurntPizza (Sep 20, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Not that I've gotten laid either, but I think the best shot you (and I) have is to try to stop thinking so much about getting poon (and/or schlong in my case) and focus more on self-improvement. Especially of the social kind.
> 
> If you get good people will want to be around you and get humped by you.


I know. I'm trying to do this, but I just get discouraged way too often. If things keep going the way they are, then I seriously don't know what I'll do.



Sco said:


> Reading all that you said I don't know why you haven't dated anyone till now, maybe you approached the wrong persons, the moment wasn't right, don't know. I haven't been with anyone either, but because it is my decision, I am asexual, for me it was hard to turn down people I really liked.


Well, I don't know why either. It's a combination of what you said, plus anxiety and the fact that girls don't seem to want me for whatever reason. I'm glad I can now at least talk to them, but they still don't want me and for some reason I can't get to the relationship phase with any girl. I guess I just don't know how since I don't have experience. Or maybe they simply don't want me... I don't know


----------



## BurntPizza (Sep 20, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Yes I see, asking them online and not in person is still relatively easy.
> Their reactions to your RL approaches sound pretty discouraging, how should one gain confidence like that...than again, you can't really blame yourself since you at least try.
> What kind of girls do you ask out normally? Or do you just go for any girl you are interested in?


Well, I live in a traditional culture, so it's not common to ask a girl you just met out. I can't seem to ask them out in person anyway. And you're right, you can't gain confidence like that. I try to get confidence from the things I'm good at in life. Remarkably though, it seems my confidence has improves this year and I can't figure out why. It's really frustrating to be doing everything in your power to change, but then come out empty handed anyway. It's disappointing. Each rejection is causing me more and more pain.

I usually ask out girls I'm interested in (not that I have much choice, right?). Or if they show interest. They reject me anyway, even after showing interest. I also can't seem to deal with their interest efficiently, so I think they get bored or something. That's if they show interest. I'm wondering whether I'm falsely interpreting it as interest when it could be they're just being nice.


----------



## BurntPizza (Sep 20, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Guys here know the pain of this isolation, and can relate.
> 
> I think the isolation makes us focus on the most potent aspects, so we dwell on sex and virginity (which is completely understandable; it really is not the norm to be a virgin in your twenties and thirties for a reason. Some will argue it is just perspective, but I would counter argue that that is the minority experience).
> 
> ...


I'm surprised at how many people can relate. I regret some of the things I said in my original post. I feel I was rude at some points, but I'm just used to people on other forums not understanding me. I thought nobody would be able to relate, since most people tend not to have an issue with dating.

I find myself dreaming about these things a lot. I remember when I first finished school never having had a girlfriend... I said to myself that I have time and things will surely improve. My plan was to experiment with relationships and then just settle down with the girl I like the most. But now I just want anyone. And also girls nowadays seem to want to be s**** and not settle down. Not that I mind, but I'm being left out in any case... I'm honestly willing to settle for any girl now, just so I don't feel this isolation anymore. I keep imagining if I manage to get a girlfriend... When she dumps me I'll be back to square one. The thought is scary. I prefer to just marry her, even though I don't believe in marriage.

It sucks how many of us have to go through this. I actually post on another website for people who are struggling with dating. It's a pity we have to go through this.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

All I want is a girl because iv'e never had that before. I don't get much interaction with women and I hate it. 

Women could never like me though because i'm a loser. I have too many physical and mental flaws which prevents women from seeing how great I actually am. It's all about first impression and I give a ****ty impression.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

BurntPizza said:


> Well, I live in a traditional culture, so it's not common to ask a girl you just met out. I can't seem to ask them out in person anyway. And you're right, you can't gain confidence like that. I try to get confidence from the things I'm good at in life. Remarkably though, it seems my confidence has improves this year and I can't figure out why. It's really frustrating to be doing everything in your power to change, but then come out empty handed anyway. It's disappointing. Each rejection is causing me more and more pain.
> 
> I usually ask out girls I'm interested in (not that I have much choice, right?). Or if they show interest. They reject me anyway, even after showing interest. I also can't seem to deal with their interest efficiently, so I think they get bored or something. That's if they show interest. I'm wondering whether I'm falsely interpreting it as interest when it could be they're just being nice.


Oh man, I can relate so much to solving that "riddle" of true interest, just being nice or when she is just playing a rude joke on you (after years of bullying and other self esteem destroying experiences, that's what I mostly assume about them, sad but true).
It's of course especially crappy if you can't manage to keep a conversation going even after you managed to get her interested in you.
Really frustrating.
Like I said though, you don't have to blame yourself, you've probably been through some major **** in life and just try to cope with everything.
Some people are just lucky, being born without SA or having benefiting genes that prevent them from getting any serious mental illness.
People like us are fighters not those cocky *******s who are deemed as extraordinary just because they talk **** in front of everybody without being ashamed. What's even confident about that? Confidence means, knowing your strengths and weaknesses without having the need to brag about every puny thing or put down weaker people (this stuff get's confused with confidence by most people, sadly).


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

It felt as if I typed this lol. I'm only a year younger than you OP and I've experienced and feel the same. Here's where we differ, I'm not going to pay anybody to have sex with me and I've grown accustomed to actually feel good being alone. Yes, there are rare times when I wish I had a girlfriend, but in the end, it's not worth it and not attainable so I sink back into isolation.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Is your name Kent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

nubly said:


> Is your name Kent?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're wrong for that lol!!


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

BurntPizza said:


> Hi all. My story might be unheard of to most of you. It's going to be long. Here it is:
> 
> I'm 23, almost 24, and I've never had a girlfriend in my life. Never been even close. I thought I was a few times, until I got rejected each of those time. I literally always get rejected. And I'm good looking, so I don't really understand why girls don't want me. It hurts. I'm literally a burnt pizza. Like, burnt to ashes, inedible, bitter...
> 
> ...


I am 23 also will be 24 in a month and i dont even have the guts to go anywhere to meet girls let alone even try and ask them out and i dont own any nice clothes but i would rather miss out on sex then have to pay a girl to sleep with me i would feel bad and could not go through with it and i also have a suicide plan also and same im holding back till i finsh my project car my only goal as a teen that i can achieve and i was also that kid even at the age of ten girls would tell me shut up go away that continued in to highschool as well even though they would talk to my friends i would be ignored then i after i left school i worked with this girl now she was not a 10 but she was nice to me the only girl who i could say hi to without been told shut up i was 17 when she quit to go overseas so i tried to add her on Facebook and she rejected me so after that day i have known it wont ever happen i am not going to try anymore i will just ignore them like they have done to me and wait for the day the loniness becomes unbearable that i end it


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This sounds similar to my suicide plan at around the same age.

I'll give you the advice that I'm giving myself now. It's not worth getting depressed over. Sure, it may never happen, but that doesn't mean that is your future. 10 girls..._god, do you know how many girls there are in the world?_ 10 random girls is nothing! Try asking out 100, and then get back to this thread.

And incel and loveshyness are made up terms that basically don't exist. You have social anxiety, that's it. Nobody is out to get you. Women aren't out to get you, and just because one person (or ten, or twelve) don't like you, doesn't mean that another won't. Women are individuals, and while there are some things that all of them (or most of them) have in common, they aren't a hive mind.

I posted in another thread a few minutes ago. I'll give you the same advice I gave that poster. *Improve your life. *If you're socially awkward, go out and meet people. Force yourself to talk to people enough times that you get over the hump of being socially awkward. And you _will_ be socially awkward, and make a fool out of yourself...everyone does, and is (at first), but when you get past that, you will discover that talking to people, whether it's guys or girls, is going to be ****ing easy.

Do that, and talk to people enough so that you meet people with similar interests who like hanging out with you. Hang out with them, and form a social circle. You're in the right age group to start doing this. You don't have to treat these people as being lifelong friends, but just make friends. Ask these friends if they know any girls. Meet their friends. Some of their friends may be attractive girls, who might actually like you for who you are, and might find you cute.

Get a job. It doesn't matter if you're slinging boxes in a warehouse, answering the phone, working retail, or even working fast food. Get a job, and an income (if you don't already have one, I wasn't clear on this from your post), and start a career. Go to college if you want to pursue a career that involves a degree. Do that, and get out on your own (if you aren't already.)

Get some hobbies to distract you from worrying about if you meet a girl, or when you meet her. A sport, playing the guitar, collecting baseball cards or comics, whatever. Get a hobby. When you make friends or meet a girl, they will find you attractive for having that hobby (and might I make a suggestion: don't make it WOW, D&D, or a video game...while you may be attractive to other geeks for being into these, most people don't understand them.)

I'm not suggesting that you get a job/career, move out of your parent's house, go to college, make friends/get a social circle, or get a hobby *just* to get a girlfriend. These are things that will enrich your life, man! Even without having a girl in your life. The reality (and I'm sorry to give this to you blunt like this) is that there are 7 billion people in this world, spread all over the world, and maybe the girl you're meant to be with is on the other side of the country. She is probably wondering where you are, too. Life isn't fair, and you're not guaranteed love...but that doesn't mean you have to give up, because maybe she'll move here and randomly meet you.

This post is long enough, but I hope you take some of this into consideration. I'm in my early 30's, and I haven't met a girlfriend yet, but I haven't given up yet or considered suicide _because I've done all these other things, and I have a good life. _I've also dated a bit without having a girlfriend, and I've made some really good friends. 
And I also have to say this: if you're expecting a girl to come along and fix all your problems, that's not going to happen. A girl isn't a therapist, unless she has a psych degree. And even then, you're guaranteed nothing. You need to fix all your problems, be happy on your own, and then someone will come into your life who will be into the same stuff you're into, and want to do that with you. But you can't meet someone like that unless you've figured out what you're really into.

I hope you cheer up and start living the life you should. I know you can do it.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

chinaski said:


> a wise man once said "p*ssy is for worth dying for"
> 
> find a hobby or something and forget about girls, op. also listen to twitchy666 - dude gives good advice


Wise man?
More like fool.
Only a fool would die for sex.
How pathetic have humans even become man?
****ing over even their own relatives just to get laid.
I seriously have no pity for victims of terrorist attacks in the western world.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

to be fair it's ok


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dude, you need to find some passion in your life. Something...anything that you're passionate. Any hobby...anything...there must be something. It has to be not person related though, because people are unreliable and can leave any second. The best part about this passion of yours will be that you can come back to it anytime and it'll be a continual source of satisfaction and happiness to you. **** girls man, they come and go. If you want sex really badly, go to vegas and get laid, but don't make it this huge thing. You need to find that "thing" that makes life worth living for.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Orbiter said:


> Wise man?
> More like fool.
> Only a fool would die for sex.
> How pathetic have humans even become man?
> ...


What does that have to do with terrorist attacks ha


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Neither. I just want to bury myself in menstrual cycles.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> What does that have to do with terrorist attacks ha


 I just laugh about terrorist attacks in western cultures, just because they deserve it.
Not that the muslim extremists are any better, humans are crap, no matter where they are from at the end.
Western people only want to **** everything that moves and are arrogant stupid, heartless dickheads.
Middle eastern freaks cut the tip of their dick off because of their stupid religion and praise a pedophile war mongerer.
Both sides suck equally.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> **** girls man, they come and go. If you want sex really badly, go to vegas and get laid, but don't make it this huge thing. You need to find that "thing" that makes life worth living for.


Yeah, if you rely on women for happiness you will never be happy.


----------



## BurntPizza (Sep 20, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Dude, you need to find some passion in your life. Something...anything that you're passionate. Any hobby...anything...there must be something. It has to be not person related though, because people are unreliable and can leave any second. The best part about this passion of yours will be that you can come back to it anytime and it'll be a continual source of satisfaction and happiness to you. **** girls man, they come and go. If you want sex really badly, go to vegas and get laid, but don't make it this huge thing. You need to find that "thing" that makes life worth living for.


Why do people on forums always assume I'm from the US? I'm in the Middle East actually. In Israel to be specific, and there are a ton of escorts here, but I'm still trying to find a good one, since my last experience wasn't at all pleasant.

I do have hobbies, and passions. I'm a musician and I'm very passionate about it. Does it makes me feel better? At times, perhaps, but most of the time I find that my depression is hindering my progress.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

BurntPizza said:


> Why do people on forums always assume I'm from the US? I'm in the Middle East actually. In Israel to be specific, and there are a ton of escorts here, but I'm still trying to find a good one, since my last experience wasn't at all pleasant.
> 
> I do have hobbies, and passions. I'm a musician and I'm very passionate about it. Does it makes me feel better? At times, perhaps, but most of the time I find that my depression is hindering my progress.


Dude is in the promised land.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Orbiter said:


> Wise man?
> More like fool.
> Only a fool would die for sex.
> How pathetic have humans even become man?
> ...


Ain't nothing like a good piece of ***.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have ten years on you, man.

It doesn't get any easier. In fact, it gets harder. I'm still attracted to 23 year olds and I know I could never get them. My chances of having biological kids are out the window, because more 30 year old women can't have kids anymore, or their clock is running out. 

At the same time, I managed to not even get herpes, so I'm kind of glad that I'm without STDs. About the only safe sex you can have is with yourself. 

I do think that I would make a good boyfriend, but I don't think I'm in the place where I could date. 10 years ago, I was in a better position to date, but the girls were not chasing or interested in me.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

nubly said:


> Ain't nothing like a good piece of ***.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. You could do a lot worse than dying for some *****.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I feel you bro.

I've only had meaningless sex and meaningless dates and in my greatest of dreams I am able to achieve the ultimate goal: intimacy (no not merely physical) with a man.

A man who truly loves me.

That is all.

Feeling like sh*t right now too.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I never had a million dollars. I want to die.


----------



## DancingCleo (Sep 22, 2016)

Maybe you should try online dating or meet girls through websites online?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

DancingCleo said:


> Maybe you should try online dating or meet *girls* through websites online?


you meant single mothers.


----------



## DancingCleo (Sep 22, 2016)

M0rbid said:


> you meant single mothers.


lol I'm guessing you already did your fair share in that department. 
If it helps to know I'm not a single mother


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah, that is a bad position to be in and you must find it very frustrating. Maybe keep trying new methods. Try online dating websites. And perhaps since you said girls look at you like they are disgusted, try looking for less-attractive looking girls? Im sure you will have much more luck with that. But please dont kill yourself, life has a purpose! Every life has a purpose and a reason, as "unimportant" or bad as they may appear on the outside. And you can try therapy and medications to alleviate and/or cure your anxiety. And there is always the option of just putting yourself out there, far out of your comfort zone, and seeing the results. It wont go as bad as you think it is, im sure. You dont want to spend the rest of your life lonely, so at all costs, keep trying as hard as you can, thats my advice. Good luck


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Man I used to be so lonely and cry every single night because no girls liked me, I would see other guys and girls talking to each other at work and no girl ever gave me attention, it finally got to the point where I would have meltdowns at work, I would just run into the bathroom and turn the lights off and just sit there in the dark trying to pull myself together. So I understand your pain. It sucks to be lonely, it sucks to want a girlfriend so bad. 

But what helped me and I think what will help you out as well if possible is to have a major change in your life, start a new job with more women, go to college etc... For me I moved to the dorm rooms in college in a different state and iv'e met and befriended some women, it's super easy to meet girls in college if you put yourself out there even if it never goes anywhere. Like I don't feel that intense feeling of loneliness as much as I used to ever since I moved away to college.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Man I used to be so lonely and cry every single night because no girls liked me, I would see other guys and girls talking to each other at work and no girl ever gave me attention, it finally got to the point where I would have meltdowns at work, I would just run into the bathroom and turn the lights off and just sit there in the dark trying to pull myself together. So I understand your pain. It sucks to be lonely, it sucks to want a girlfriend so bad.
> 
> But what helped me and I think what will help you out as well if possible is to have a major change in your life, start a new job with more women, go to college etc... For me I moved to the dorm rooms in college in a different state and iv'e met and befriended some women, it's super easy to meet girls in college if you put yourself out there even if it never goes anywhere. Like I don't feel that intense feeling of loneliness as much as I used to ever since I moved away to college.


looks like you have a good route you are going now


----------



## Duplo (Oct 24, 2016)

You are asking girls out, so you've got past that burden.

You could join online dating websites, go to speed dating events, join clubs out of interest such as a sports club, also you could meet women at the gym. These are others ways to can meet women.

Approach more, approach 4 a day and that's 28 a week, so in that 28, I'm sure you will have two numbers and out of the two you could possibly get 2 dates.

Approach women and just say slowly and jovially, I just saw you and I just had to meet you and then ask questions. Don't think of no outcome.

I would strongly advise working out at the gym, wearing good smart, sophisticated clothes, having a good hairstyle, grooming well, smelling well.

Also communication/conversation skills are very important, work on your conversational skills more.

You have to persist and keep going.


----------



## Duplo (Oct 24, 2016)

Approach 100 and see what happens. The more you approach, the more opportunities you will get.

Also focus on your life, your ambitions, your hobbies, what makes you happy.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

ya, the lack of a girlfriend, companionship and sex, intimacy i feel has been affecting my performance in the work environment for over a year now


----------

